# Windows Defender Error Code 0x80241001



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

When trying to update I get an error code 0x80241001

What does it mean and how do I fix it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## cecilf (Mar 5, 2008)

Empire2500 said:


> When trying to update I get an error code 0x80241001
> 
> What does it mean and how do I fix it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Empire2500, Microsoft has a solution to this problem, and it worked for me just a few minutes ago. Go to this Knowledge Base link. I used the second method listed, and it fixed the problem automatically.


----------

